# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  L'ATELIER DE JOËL ROBUCHON SAINT-BARTH

## cec1

. . . is the ground level gastronomic restaurant in the Robuchon complex.

Ive eaten a number of times at its second floor restaurant, Le Roof Top, and initially was underwhelmed by its food &  particularly its service.  Meanwhile, with a new chef & a new _Directeur,_ there is a complete turnaround for this major launch of the Robuchon group into St. Barths.  (If interested, see my review of Le Roof Top written on May 5th.)

Having, however, not yet eaten in the first floor restaurant, I recently ventured into a test of its reputation as a culinary _haute cuisine_ experience.  There was not only no disappointment . . . Im writing to say that I think the late Chef Robuchon would be proud of what is being offered in his name.

The recently added principal chef (Im sure that theres a fancy name to be used here . . . I simply dont know it!), Stéphane Galibert, is on the mark in assuring that the brand maintains its distinguished, worldwide reputation as it builds in St. Barths.

The occasion of my visit to the first floor restaurant was the special birthday (75!) of a very longtime & close friend.  He, with other guests, simply ordered_ à la carte_ from the menu.  Wanting to have the full experience, however, I decided to go the Full Monty, a seven course menu.  And this is what Ill show here.

Let it be said that it was monumental  a dining masterpiece.  (In this regard, Ill add that Im fully aware that my credentials for dining reviews are limited to amateur status!)

Here goes . . . photography, of course, isnt Bon Appetit quality.

First course was Green Asparagus with green apple, lime Yuzu, & almonds

Next . . .Beetroot with a duo of avocado & apples, fresh herbs salad, & a green mustard sorbet

A bit of wine, of course!

Then . . . on to a pan-seared scallop with a cauliflower medley in a curry emulsion

And a roasted Provence artichoke, with chickpeas in a turmeric emulsion

Ooppps!  I forgot to photograph the next course . . . Roasted John Dory fish with artichokes & zucchini.

And into a carmelized quail with duck foie gras & French fries (which I elected in lieu of buttery mashed potatoes)

As the birthday celebration continued, our party moved to a beautiful evening on the Roof Top for desserts 


. . . and an elegantly served Grand Mariner

What more can be said . . . except that it was a memorably exquisite evening!

----------


## amyb

Dennis your photos and descriptions were super. What the heck, you’re only 75 once! Looks like a marvelous celebration.

----------


## cec1

> Dennis your photos and descriptions were super. What the heck, youre only 75 once! Looks like a marvelous celebration.



Thanks, Amy . . . it truly was a celebration that all of us will savor for lifetimes!  The Robuchon team gave us an exceptional evening!

----------


## KevinS

Happy Birthday to David, and Hello to the Millers!  I'm sorry to have missed them.

I haven't tried the Atelier menu in St Barth, but I've enjoyed it several times in Las Vegas.  I always found both the menu and the optional wine pairings interesting.  One day I'll try it in St Barth.

----------


## cec1

> Happy Birthday to David, and Hello to the Millers!  I'm sorry to have missed them.
> 
> I haven't tried the Atelier menu in St Barth, but I've enjoyed it several times in Las Vegas.  I always found both the menu and the optional wine pairings interesting.  One day I'll try it in St Barth.



I love the “interesting” characterization! Absolutely!  BTW, I’m up so late because I was hoping to see the lunar eclipse.  For better or worse . . . rain through most of the evening.

----------


## amyb

I too am clouded over. So your over the moon meal will have to be the lunar event.

----------


## Cwater

Wonderful!

----------


## KevinS

> I love the “interesting” characterization! Absolutely!  BTW, I’m up so late because I was hoping to see the lunar eclipse.  For better or worse . . . rain through most of the evening.



In Las Vegas I was dining alone, so the counter seating in L'Atelier was perfect for me.  A part of what made it so interesting was that with the counter seating you're watching the team do the food prep right in front of you, similar to your Chef's Table seating at Zion.

----------


## St.Bart stole my BHeart

My wife and I opted for the counter seat last year and also opted for the 7 course experience with wine pairings. We enjoyed it so much we will be rebooking it again this November. Really enjoyed the attention to detail and the precision in preparing the meal. Just an awesome evening!!

----------


## GMP62

Fantastic, Dennis! We didn’t fit this into our dining rotation this April, but will next spring, for sure. Great pics, by the way.

----------

